
Node-fetch: Call for maintainers - styfle
https://github.com/bitinn/node-fetch/issues/228#issuecomment-351500102
======
styfle
Some more context:

> As node-fetch is being used in more environments, notably through package
> like react-native, I think it's time we add a few more collaborators to
> address various use-case issues.

[https://github.com/bitinn/node-
fetch/issues/252](https://github.com/bitinn/node-fetch/issues/252)

